# Big Batch -what to stir with?



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

I have been making 21lb batches and that is as deep as my Hampton Beach stick blender can go with my biggest SS pot. 

What can I use instead of a stick blender for stirring ...other than the old fashion spoon and elbow grease! :nooo

I know there is something about a drill but I don't know what. Or how slow or fast it needs to be. So if you would please share this info.
Thanks! AmandaLee


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Vicki mentioned something about a commercial stick blender. Do you have any restaurant supply places you could check?


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

I love my commercial stick blender and wouldn't be without it. I will never go back to the cheap ones again. 

Sara


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

Be forewarned, this can be very messy! In the tools section at HD you can find an attachment for a drill motor that painters & drywall contractors use to stir paint or sheetrock mud in 5-gal buckets. Vicki said she tried it & it splatters everywhere. It might work if you're very careful to keep the tip well submerged while its running. I lookded at the commercial stick blenders at Acemart Restuarant Supply & they start at over $80.00. This thing shouldn't cost nearly that.

Tom


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

Ace Mart was overpriced in my opinion. I purchased my stick blender for under $50 elsewhere. 

Sara


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Tom right next to acemart is the used resturant supply place, he assures me he can get me my racks I want for about $5 each, new just under $20. He is supposed to call me when he has 20. I know I haven't had my emulsion blender that long but mine was $65...surely they aren't up to $80 already?

Husband found a place online that auctions off things from Texas A&M including dairy sinks and resturant stuff, everything you can think of, even 10 microscopes were on it last week...hunt for it, I was sworn to screacy until he gets his butchering room done in stainless. Right now a triple sink with two drain boards is only going for $350. After he purchases the rest of what he wants I will tell you about it. Vicki


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

Vickie, what about a mud/drywall mixer as Tom mentioned? What was your experience with that?

I did do a search on this and came up nothing helpful.

I will check online for used restaurant equipment for big immersion blenders
Thanks!


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

To mix 5 gallons of paint my dad uses a metal clothes hanger and a drill. He doubles the hook part over to fit in the drill and kind of stretches the rest of the hanger out. If this doesn't make sense tell me and I'll try to explain better. I think this would work good and it is cheap!

Tiffany


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

that clothes hanger won't work in a big batch of soap it is not sturdy enough for soap I don't think


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

The blenders I looked at were "Restuarant" grade--a little bigger than the Hamilton Beach & Braun home units. I was at the Acemart down here on the Gulf Freeway. Haven't been to the one on the north side. Now I gotta find someplace to get my mixer fixed. Stripped a gear kneading bread dough 

Tom


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Well first the drill was heavy, it was hard with my freakishly small hands to hold it. I really never noticed this before even though I use it frequently in the barn. But actually holding this thing and it's not as if you can rest it on the bottom of the bucket, had my hand acheing.

It also whips really really fast and if your soap isn't up to the top of the paddle, it whips more and more air into it. And it's splashy. I did two batches this way and no way. 

Alot of gals are soaping with thier husbands, and I could see my husband figureing out a way of attaching the drill like a big mixer. But with a hand held drill it was not as if you could turn it on low, it goes as fast as you push the button which is really tireing not to just press it all the way in.

I mostly felt out of control, and really out of touch with how the soap was proceeding. Hated it...could you tell 

Tom, yes that is my Ace Mart, just down one more exit south is the used resturant supply guy I am working with. If I find a cheapo one I will pick it up for you, you dont' want to be using a mixer either. The more air you whip into your soap, the more your recipe will NOT fit into your mold. And it can colapse as it gels and leave you with ugly cavities and tiny holes like you have moths. Vicki


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

Sorry, Vicki! Mixed my topics! :/ I broke the mixer on bread dough. Was kinda like loosing an old friend--I didn't think you could hurt a Kitchenaid.

Tom


----------

